
Reddit Announces RedditNotes, a Way to Share Equity with Readers - banderon
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/19/reddit-announces-redditnotes-a-way-to-share-equity-with-readers/?ncid=rss
======
banderon
Previous conversation thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8390136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8390136)

